# House Ideas in ACNL?



## mayorkaleigh (Mar 8, 2015)

so in my mayors house, i have one empty(ish) room that i have no idea what to do with. 
It currently holds all the pictures I have collected from my current and past villagers but i'm not very fond of the room anymore. I've also come to the conclusion that I don't know what I'm going to replace the room with..and that's what brought me here..

any suggestions for the room on the main floor, to the right?
I've looked at pictures but I don't want to copy other peoples rooms for my own pleasure. 

Current Rooms that I have: 
Mayor's Bedroom (In very back)
Bathroom (upstairs)
Kitchen (Main floor on the left)
Plant Nursey (Basement)


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Mar 8, 2015)

One of my rooms is a record store. I have instruments, seating, albums hanging on the walls, and a "checkout", which consists of a ringside table, a laptop, a cash register, and a wooden stool.


----------



## meenz (Mar 8, 2015)

You could always do a cafe (which a lot of players do but they're all super cute!), or an arcade room!


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 8, 2015)

For my town: I have three characters, (soon to be 4) when I finalize where to put his house. And each of their houses are inspired by a Studio Ghibli movie. My mayor's is like the house from Kiki's Delivery service: bakery in the front room, kitchen, and a cute bedroom upstairs. My other characters house is like Sophie's hat shop from Howl's Moving Castle. 

I would say just do whatever you want to do. If your town has a theme; decide how each character would play into that theme.


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

mayorkaleigh said:


> so in my mayors house, i have one empty(ish) room that i have no idea what to do with.
> It currently holds all the pictures I have collected from my current and past villagers but i'm not very fond of the room anymore. I've also come to the conclusion that I don't know what I'm going to replace the room with..and that's what brought me here..
> 
> any suggestions for the room on the main floor, to the right?
> ...



First of all, plant nursery is ADORABLE. You could have a pet shop! I saw that in a dream town once and it was super cute. Or I like the idea of a study.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 8, 2015)

I've always liked the idea of adding a study or library. Or you could make a home theater or just a random, spooky room for shock value to get people thinking when they visit your town.


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Mar 8, 2015)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> One of my rooms is a record store. I have instruments, seating, albums hanging on the walls, and a "checkout", which consists of a ringside table, a laptop, a cash register, and a wooden stool.



that is so cute awe! ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -



meenz said:


> You could always do a cafe (which a lot of players do but they're all super cute!), or an arcade room!



on my 2nd file character, i made a hotel house and the upstairs is a cafe c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> For my town: I have three characters, (soon to be 4) when I finalize where to put his house. And each of their houses are inspired by a Studio Ghibli movie. My mayor's is like the house from Kiki's Delivery service: bakery in the front room, kitchen, and a cute bedroom upstairs. My other characters house is like Sophie's hat shop from Howl's Moving Castle.
> 
> I would say just do whatever you want to do. If your town has a theme; decide how each character would play into that theme.



that sounds really cute, thank you!! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> First of all, plant nursery is ADORABLE. You could have a pet shop! I saw that in a dream town once and it was super cute. Or I like the idea of a study.



my plant nursey is literally the cutest thing i've ever done. i worked so hard on collecting all genuine art to place in it and ahh it's too cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



MagicalCat590 said:


> I've always liked the idea of adding a study or library. Or you could make a home theater or just a random, spooky room for shock value to get people thinking when they visit your town.



ahh! thank you for the great ideas c:


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

I approve of the library idea, I actually just ordered a bunch of tall bookshelves for my library room I started last night. Maybe a music room with all the instruments in the game and the music room sahara walls? Game room idea with lots of toys and board games is cool. You don't seem to be into any sets…but a cafe garden room sounds nice and fitting for the house but might be too similar to the plant nursery or kitchen. Anyway good luck.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

I have three characters and I've been planning to just design their homes based around the individual characters' personalities - at least for my side characters, who are based off D&D chars I've had in the past.

My mayor, who's just me (lol)... there's no real rhyme or reason to what's in the rooms in that house. The basement is all one big mess of "storage" right now, but my main room is mostly sweets and food, left room is all rainbowy and cutesy, right room is flowery/gardeny, back room is a mixture of regal and rococo since I love those sets, and the top floor is where all my princess stuff is at. The bottom floor, once I clean it out, is probably going to be a study with a fireplace and bookshelves and all that jazz. Traditional library all the way.

For side character 1, it's not set in stone but I think I'm going to have...
-a makeshift doctor's clinic as the main room
-a proper kitchen
-a proper bathroom
-bedroom upstairs
-basement will be like a little arcade area since the character would be all over that in his spare time
-(no idea what to do with the last room - walk in closet maybe? hmm)

Side character number 2, I wasn't planning on upgrading at all, but now I have the funds and I really want to. uwu
If anyone has played the Elder Scrolls games, or seen the Khajiit architecture and areas in Elder Scrolls Online, I want her house to have that kind of feel. Kinda difficult since there aren't any Indian, Arabian, etc themed furniture sets out there, but I'm gonna do what I can with what's out there. I just want it all to feel warm and cozy, ornate, dimly-lit...

If you have a themed town, it's a lot easier to come up with ideas for what to do with your house. Some creepy towns have had funeral homes, which were a really nice touch. But if it's just your personal town, I say go ahead and keep it personal. I wouldn't put much thought into laying out caf?s, hotels, spas, and all those other (admittedly adorable) ideas unless I had a second copy of the game to dedicate to that.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 9, 2015)

A sitting room or living room would be a nice addition!


----------



## Squidward (Mar 10, 2015)

A hospital would be a nice idea, I haven't seen many of those.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 12, 2015)

I just use the classical Caf? or do sets.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't know what to do with my extra room in my house for a while, I have a bedroom, kitchen, bathroom, kids room, a living and didn't know what to use the extra room for, but I decided to make it a home office/guest room. I am going to put a single bed in there with a little dresser side table maybe, and then put up some book shelves, pictures and work desk, maybe a reading nook I am still working on it cause it's my last room to expand.


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 15, 2015)

Use the spare room dedicated to the nintendo props you get from the fortune cookies. For the wallpaper/carpet, use QR codes to match everything in the room if you can't find anything


----------

